# General > AquaTalk >  Shrimp catching in Singapore

## natureAddict

Has anyone been shrimp catching in Singapore? any reservoir? maybe Kranji Reservoir?

----------


## Orion

Very dangerous lah, but you can try Seletar area, near the camp area if you want.

----------


## davescube

shrimp? do you mean miniature shrimp?

----------


## natureAddict

yup. some new specie maybe

----------


## Orion

Haha very funny :Laughing: 

Shrimps are ikan bilis. Maybe they shall be call prawns. The area is Jalan Kayu camp to be more specific. SOme up to 7cm long and very long arms.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Haha very funny
> 
> *Shrimps are ikan bilis*. Maybe they shall be call prawns. The area is Jalan Kayu camp to be more specific. SOme up to 7cm long and very long arms.


 
sorry but i thought ikan bilis are silver fish? :Smile:

----------


## Orion

oh It just a comparison. I think the guy wants to catch big shrimp for makan. 

Who would think there are new unknown species of shrimps in SIngapore except the common ghost shrimps.

----------


## windcharm

You can try lower pierce reservoir. I used to go there to catch fresh water lobsters. Just use a bread tie on a stick to lure them out from the rocks and then use the net to catch them from belind. There are small shrimps and fishes as well. I also saw this uncle catching snakehead with just hook and strings.

----------


## hwchoy

please only fish in areas that are designated for fishing. also do not take native fishes, however introduced fishes such as luo han, rays, siamese tigers etc are welcomed to be removed.

also shrimps are important members of the eco system and they are easily harmed by degraded water quality, do not take them.

----------


## Orion

Want makan shrimps $8 per kilo in wet market and save all the hassle and danger. Accidents happen.
want miniature shrimp also $8 but only one. (nice sulawesi)

----------


## TTS

> please only fish in areas that are designated for fishing. also do not take native fishes, however introduced fishes such as luo han, rays, siamese tigers etc are welcomed to be removed.
> 
> also shrimps are important members of the eco system and they are easily harmed by degraded water quality, do not take them.



Lower Pearce Reserviour had a designated area for fishing... but only artificial lures are allowed. But then some follows the rule, most do not! 

Saw some kids using the bread and stick method to catch crayfish (not shrimp) between the stone gaps by the water edge... generally harmless fun as long as they do not venture into deeper waters.

 :Grin:

----------


## budak

The current rules at designated sites like Lower Pierce allow for angling with artificial lures, which makes sense as organic and live bait pose contamination issues for reservoir water. My own view is that netting (but not baiting) small fish/crayfish/shrimp at the fishing zone could be allowed (strictly speaking it isn't at all at the moment, and if you are unlucky some patrols from NParks or PUB will slap a fine or warning on you.). It's certainly better than driving people to fish/net in more secluded areas, and most of the species caught are likely to be invasives.

----------


## natureAddict

wow, this is a really lively forum.
I actually went this morning. spent about half hour before it started to storm. I was at Yishun. caught a baby ghost shrimp (prawn?) hehehe
Anyone knows what other species are around in Singapore?

----------


## Orion

The last time I went to Ho Chi Minh. There is a big pond that is connected via a small canal to the river near the hotel where I stayed and every morning I saw kids there catching shrimps and fishing.

One incident touched me :
One early morning I heard a loud yell and saw a boy caught a big catfish and he hurriedly ran to his mother with the fish. From the look I can tell that his mother is really very happy. 

Later I found out that in Vietnam, a lot of people are still not doing well and some rely on catching river fishes to supplement thier meager diet.

----------


## Shaihulud

I caught some dwarf shrimp before and they are very prolific, I have no idea what their exact species are though.

----------


## Orion

> I caught some dwarf shrimp before and they are very prolific, I have no idea what their exact species are though.


Are the shrimps colourful?

----------


## natureAddict

how blessed we are in Singapore that sometimes we forget to be thankful. 1 little shrimp we have can probably buy a meal for a family in other countries.

----------


## natureAddict

> I caught some dwarf shrimp before and they are very prolific, I have no idea what their exact species are though.


any left? got photos?

----------


## Orion

> how blessed we are in Singapore that sometimes we forget to be thankful. 1 little shrimp we have can probably buy a meal for a family in other countries.


 Ya. 1 little sulawesi shrimp can be their 2 days wage.

After seeing how some of our 'local made' pampered children in the shopping mall - self-centered, individualistic soft jellies, I wonder what our society will become in 20 years time.

----------


## motomage

sry for bumping an old thread.

am looking to catch some wild shrimp. All these place that you guys mentioned, are they still available? Anyone knows of any legal place to catch them as of now? 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## torque6

> sry for bumping an old thread.
> 
> am looking to catch some wild shrimp. All these place that you guys mentioned, are they still available? Anyone knows of any legal place to catch them as of now? 
> Thanks in advance!


You need not bump up old threads, you can start a new thread at the shrimp section asking for help.

----------


## motomage

> You need not bump up old threads, you can start a new thread at the shrimp section asking for help.


sorry, where do i find the shrimp section?

----------

